# Hay Prices in Your Area?



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

There is such a wide variety of hay produced by members of this forum. I always try to relate how we do things here to how others do them in various parts of the U.S. Alfalfa is not grown here in Alabama that I know of. It is a premium hay and is considerably more expensive that the Bermuda most horse owners buy locally.
I am curious about the prices most members charge for hay, what type of hay and the bale/roll size. If you will, please list the going rate in your area for hay this year.

In my community:
Bermuda small square bales for horses: $4.50 in the field, $5.00 in the barn.
4x5 rolls of Bermuda: $55 (some on CL for $40)
4x5 rolls of mixed grass or Bahaia $35 in the field, $40-$45 in the barn.

Thanks in advance for sharing.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Had some running for parts to take care of last friday so I swung into the next closest hay auction.

Nicest _looking_ load only brought $145/ton. 3x3 squares, green as can be but was baled wet and the acid was poured on it. Not hard or carmelized but when you pulled a handful out the dust just rolled.

Load of first cutting 4x5 rounds with what looked to be ditch hay, $165/ton.

All the rest of the loads in rounds, 3x3's or idiot bricks brought $190-$235/ton. One load of rounds went $225/ton, high load was 3x3's. Best load of little squares was $220/ton. I asked the guy with the idiot bricks how all that extra labor was working out?

If a guy is willing to drive another 45 minutes from that auction in the Middlebury/Topeka/Shipshewana area I still see some highs in the local ag paper getting close to $300/ton. I don't even like driving to those in a pickup without a load, then if you get boned it's too far to haul it back home so you have to eat it which happens more often than not as the folks in those area's won't buy it unless they know you.

Hays dropped considerably since it started raining in the middle of July.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Just a couple cut/paste from CL..didn't see much squares, I think they mostly go ~ $5 to 8.

4' X 5' ROLLS OF FERTILIZED JIGGS BERMUDA GRASS STARTING @ $50.00

5x4 rolls fresh cut bahia cow hay nice heavy net wraped rolls 50.00 in the barn 45.00 out side.

fresh rolled bahia net wrapped 5x4 roll 40.00 in the field

nice 2nd cutting alfalfa. 60lb bales. $10 a bale--"The only reason I am selling so cheap as I
need the space for another load. You will be very happy!"


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Bout the same as you Tim, only time will tell, I'm probably going to ship all of mine, with the exception of what I need and my regulars need. Gave a bunch to the extension office for some of the kids with their show animals. The diff with the guy with the squares is that he can ship more pounds in the same amount of space, generally...I've seen some squares so loose they may have been 45 pounds, mine are 65-70. Getting prices now for rail vs truck, looks like rail is the bet if you can handle the logistics at the destination. Coastal bermuda....45 a roll 750lbs. $5 a square. Avg.


----------



## fredro (May 12, 2012)

5x5 vermeer net wrapped bahia in weather 30 barn 40 bermuda barn 60 square 55lb 6 some higher sum lowere all my hay put right and tight never wet weed and other grass free tested and well fertilized i cut bermuda about every 25 days hi tdn numbers15 to 19 % protein central ms


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*This is last weeks Rock Valley,Iowa prices.It's down about $50 off the high.Priced dropped here when they opened up the CRP.*

* ALFALFA-16
SIZE LBS $/TON CUT
3x3 46510 270.00 1st
lgrd 43540 295.00 2nd
lgrd 45180 295.00 2nd
lgrd 48740 295.00
lgrd 28370 290.00 3/4
lgrd 51460 285.00 2nd
lgrd 46240 280.00
lgrd 57020 280.00 2nd
lgrd 47080 280.00 2nd
lgrd 47160 280.00
lgrd 35410 275.00 2nd
lgrd 39540 275.00 2nd
lgrd 42460 270.00
lgrd 51660 260.00
lgrd 27180 245.00
lgrd 23780 240.00*

* GRASS-46
SIZE LBS $/TON
3x3 43360 180.00
3x3 42380 180.00
3x3 47840 165.00
3x3 46720 145.00
lgrd 50620 200.00
lgrd 50960 200.00
lgrd 50460 200.00
lgrd 47260 200.00
lgrd 49860 195.00
lgrd 12500 195.00
lgrd 50860 185.00
lgrd 45740 185.00
lgrd 46800 185.00
lgrd 19500 180.00
lgrd 180.00
lgrd 14840 180.00
lgrd 29180 175.00
lgrd	5180 175.00
lgrd 45000 170.00
lgrd 45400 170.00
lgrd 37680 170.00
lgrd 53780 170.00
lgrd 49280 160.00
lgrd 37200 155.00
lgrd 10780 155.00
lgrd 42500 150.00
lgrd 41140 150.00
lgrd 27040 150.00
lgrd 20860 150.00
lgrd 38140 150.00
lgrd 29040 150.00
lgrd 37380 145.00
lgrd 37200 145.00
lgrd 29940 145.00
lgrd 37480 145.00
lgrd 34760 145.00
lgrd 33130 145.00
lgrd 32100 140.00
lgrd 36180 140.00
lgrd 34720 140.00
lgrd 31720 140.00
lgrd 31920 140.00
lgrd 47660 130.00
lgrd 40320	95.00
MILLET:
lgrd 61900 85.00
lgrd 57920 85.00*


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

First crop mixed grass 40 lb bales = $5.00 delivered
Second crop mixed grass 40 lb bales = $6.00 delivered
Mulch 40 lb bales on wagon = $1.50
First crop mixed grass 500 lb bales in windrow = $25.00 (purchaser bales and hauls)


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

My benchmark for pricing around here is JDHAYBOY so hopefully he'll chime in. From what I've seen/heard most small squares are going in the $7-10 range and rounds in the $40-60 range. I've seen lower prices on CL but most of the ads are further out from Houston than we are. Feed store is getting $10 for small squares and $19 for small Alfalfa bales brought in from the West. I've sold almost all of the 5X5 Bahia/Bermuda rounds I've made at $50-60 because my storage is almost full and I'll get one more small square bale cutting off of both my Bermuda fields (T-85 & Comanche). I'll have about a years worth stored. All of those prices are in the field or the barn. I see a lot of rounds around here and usually the fields they came out of don't look that great. After last years drought, I suspect people are baling anything they can cut to build inventory just-in-case. With the cost of fertilizer, I'm not sure how much was actually put out. I do know the cow/horse population is way down.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

40 lb bales Shetland? I couldn't even make them that weight if I tried. And if I did many would break while stacking.

Good to Premium hay grown locally

65 lb bales of grass $10-$13/bale. discount of maybe $.50 a bale out of the field. Honestly I never sell out of the field, but if I did it wouldn't be much of a discount if any. Most buyers realize for a slight discount it's just easier getting hay out of a stack.

3X3 grass $165/bale 3x4 and 4x4 large square for slightly less as the demand isn't as large for those sizes of bales. 
Alfalfa small sq $9-$11
Alfafa large squares about $250/ton.

There are rounds being sold,but nearly all of them are from out of state and I don't know about the quality, but most times rounds bales sell for far below large square or small square prices per ton.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

40 lb kicker bales first cut mixed grass is going for $3 a bale. Second Cut kicker bales are at $3.50 to $4. out of the barn on both.

3x3 first cut mixed grass is at $55 to $60 and second at $65. out of the barn.

It has been a great summer for hay here in the Champlain Valley VT.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Teslan, I don't know what to tell you! If I tightened up enough to make a 65 lb bale they would explode when they hit the wagon, even with 7000 poly twine! You understand that we make 14x18x36 idiot cubes not 40's or longer don't you? We do see some 50-55 lb bales come in from NY, but most around here run 35-45 lbs.More hollow stems I guess, LOL.

DSL, Glad to see I'm not the only one making 40 lb bales! LOL. Where abouts in the Champlain Valley are you? I am familiar with the Bridport area.


----------



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

In Middle GA you'll see your quality hay go for $45 to $60 a roll. Usually 4x5's to 4x6s. You'll always have the guys who just make natural cow hay for $35-$40 dollar range. As far as squares go the usual is $4.00 to $7.00. Craigslist and word of mouth is biggest advertising around here.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Shetland. Ours are the same size just maybe 39 inches or so. Must be a different kind of grass? orchard/brome here. I don't know? Sometimes with Alfalfa our bales are 70-75 lbs. If they are to light the strings will get broken and caught going into the pickup of the NH stacker. And then the stacks themselves won't stand up good. I didn't mean to sound critical. I'm just always kind of surprised about the differences in hay from different locations in the US.


----------



## chaddivin (Oct 12, 2010)

In my area, I can't get $40 for 4x6 bales of jiggs and Tifton 85. People are selling anything they can bale for $25-$30 and its next to impossible to move quality hay. Instead of giving it away, I'll keep it and feed it next year and graze more pastures.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Craigslist in our area is full of $10-20 round bales 4x4's and 4x5's. Most people around here are like my wife and sons operation, more hay than they have storage for. Her total stands at 492 round bales since Spring. The last hay they baled was a mixture of Soybeans and Brown Top Millet turned out to be top notch stuff, that new tedder paid off. They don't sell any hay and carried over close to 50 bales from last year. Their herd stands at 58 right now so they're going to eat good this Winter. She's tried to get another hay shed built and most are either too busy or want a fortune. Her normal crew she uses is scheduling work for next Spring, he said he'd never seen anything like it, more work than they can handle.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I wish selling hay by the ton was common here. It is all sold by the bale or roll. A 4x5 will not bring any more per bale than a 5x5.
A 55" "4x5" must look the same as a 60" 4x5.

Also from reading it seems common for the $20 craig list crowd to set the price standard in a lot of peoples eyes.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tim/South said:


> I wish selling hay by the ton was common here. It is all sold by the bale or roll. A 4x5 will not bring any more per bale than a 5x5.
> A 55" "4x5" must look the same as a 60" 4x5.
> 
> Also from reading it seems common for the $20 craig list crowd to set the price standard in a lot of peoples eyes.


Most everything is by the ton here.Well almost,you get a few guys with smaller balers that like to sell by the bale and their price pre ton is usualy alot higher.Their bales are usually alot lighter then they claim they are.

I have some dairy hay for sale at $300 a ton which is $270 per bale







1800# bales.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

I'll chime in here since nobody in my part of the world has yet. Hay is starting to get hard to find here. In the spring you could get first cutting hay in rolls for around $100/ton or so, and small squares for $2-4 per bale, then we got dry. Now I see squares listed for $8-12, 4x4 alfalfa for $90-150, 4x5 grass for $80-120. Auctions are down on load counts and the prices range from about $200-400/ton.I heard someone say they sold some small squares for $640/ton at auction, but I question that amount and haven't seen that price in the northern half of the state.

I sold some of my first cutting small square grass/clover for around $150/ton off the wagon in June. In late August I drove an hour to buy 2 loads of similar quality rounds for about the same price. I might drive 1 1/2 hours this weekend for another load of rounds @ $200/tn......yeah, pretty smart feller ain't I, lol


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Dang Mike, I appreciate compliment for sure!

We were at $9 a square bale all summer up until 2 weeks when we really comfortable with the amount of squares we were gonna have, so went on down to $8 to really start moving some hay. It may be a little on the low side considering feedstore prices are 9.50 to 10.50. I heard 60 miles North of here a feed store getting 13.50! We are very fortunate to get what we have, NW of here from 30 miles on have had little to no rain in a lot of areas. We'll see how next few weeks go.
Round bales 4x5 cow hay $35-45, 5x5 and 4x68'' are $50-60. Lots of exceptions in cow hay. 
Outside horse hay in those sizes from $60-80.
Undercover 4x5 are $80. , bigger bales are $100.
I know people are paying more for squares, obviously, but i do like to sleep at night and for people to feel good about the product and the price as long as I'm getting what we need to be in good shape to survive.
The bull gets a little, the bear gets a little and the hog goes home hungry.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

From sw Ohio, I sold first cutting grass hay for $3, 40-45#. Alfalfa mix 2nd, 3rd cutting, 45# for $5. 4th cutting alfalfa mix $6, 65#, only cause I got a new Baler and had a hard time getting the weight dialed in.


----------

